
Nearly half of cellphone calls will be scams by 2019, report says - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/19/nearly-half-cellphone-calls-will-be-scams-by-report-says/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.2cc1e3bb6837
======
anonu
I think its already >50% for me...

